# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  3D Art / Animation

## NaeRey

Just pointing out (yes I really love to show-off) that if you need 3D graphics or Animation (except that I can't model people), I can do that, and hope somebody else here can as well (?)

And just to [email protected] my site: http://naerey.googlepages.com (which hasn't been updated for a while :-/ )

(Of course I don't mind paid work!  :smiley:

----------


## Aphius

Hey NaeRey, nice to have you here.  :smiley: 

I do a bit of 3D myself on the side, I'm more of a low-poly kind of guy myself, but I'm looking to get into the higher poly stuff. 

What's the program you're using in those shots you have there?

----------


## NaeRey

erm...
I'll need to re-make the site more UF...

Anyways the soft is www.Blender.org , just like it says on bottom part..
I think the best is the piano... in SMC

----------


## nina

I use Cinema 4D. I have some of my old stuff in my art thread HERE

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by NaeRey+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(NaeRey)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Anyways the soft is www.Blender.org , just like it says on bottom part..
> I think the best is the piano... in SMC[/b]
> 			
> ...



Well if we're all pimping our work;

----------


## dreamdatum

I am a Blender and Rhino3D user  :smiley:

----------


## DANVb329

I use 3d studio max 9, but I mainly model to design 3d java games, and mods for  games by Novalogic

I have used modeling to create 3d flash presentations for school, and also for 3d logos for websites

I also have Cinema4d(eight) and XSI. XSI is great for 3d animation. Cinema 4d is great for abstract renders to be edited in photoshop

----------


## mr.faded_glory

> I use Cinema 4D. I have some of my old stuff in my art thread HERE



same here.

I'm horrible at it though.

----------


## nina

Wow...old thread. All my links are dead now since I gave up that old domain name. I'll have to repost all my old art shit. That'll take forever. Ah wells.  ::D:

----------


## Oros

Blender is good. seen "elephans dream"? it's made with blender.

----------


## King K

Talk about necroposting, but anyway, I use 3D studio MAX 9 but I only build simple models such as handheld lasers, flashlights and that, I also like to edit existing character models such as Ashei from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.  ::lol::

----------


## reality check!

i personaly use Google sketchup (the link is i my sig. and no, google is NOTpaying me to put it there!!!) its way more intuitive and easy to learn! (once again, they are not paying me, i just like the soft ware alot) did i mention its free? 'cause it is ::D:  try it! you can also pull thing from the "3-D ware house" which  is exatcly that, a warehouse of 3-D stuff other people have posted! my screen name there is "The modeler next door" in case u were wondering. go check it out!!

----------


## Oros

I started to use Maya now to. it seems to be easier but i still recommend blender.

----------


## slayer

Would any of you mind taking a request? I have one and I would really love for it to get done...

I would like someone to try and make Lucy from Elfen Lied. I have very good refrence pictures if anyone needs them. I would be extremly grateful if someone did that.

----------

